# What does your cat do with its toys?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw Miu drinking some water and her toy lay beside the bowl. I said ok, whatever. Then I walked by the water bowl later on and saw a dark shape. I turn on the light to discover ...she dunked her fav toy in the water bowl and took off!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franny has an Eating Toy. She will eat some food, wet or dry, chew the toy, eat some food, chew the toy... It gets pretty nasty  My GF's cat Sammy likes to drown his toys.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia leaves some of her 'pipe cleaner' toys everywhere. There are about 30 of them out there somewhere in the house. I can usually find at least one in each room and a few out in the pool enclosure. The bigest stash is always in the front hallway closet. She pushes them under the door.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Isn't it kinda funny? I mean I wonder what goes on in their heads when they're doing things like that. Sometimes she sits there and moves her head around like one of those bobble head dolls. It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I occasionally find toys dunked in the water bowl but I think it is mostly an accident. ... they get to playing around, vigorously chasing their toy, hooking their claws into it to fling it up in the air for them to leap, bat and chase ... and then "Plop!" It lands in the water bowl and they stare forlornly at it for a minute. ...and then go find _another_ toy.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I didn't actually witness the actual dunking so I have no idea. But you said is quite possible. I can imagine it happening..pretty hilarious, esp the part about staring forlornly at the toy for ONE MINUTE...then going off to find another one. LOL!



Heidi n Q said:


> I occasionally find toys dunked in the water bowl but I think it is mostly an accident. ... they get to playing around, vigorously chasing their toy, hooking their claws into it to fling it up in the air for them to leap, bat and chase ... and then "Plop!" It lands in the water bowl and they stare forlornly at it for a minute. ...and then go find _another_ toy.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

What amazes me is that ET always seems to know where his toys are. It isn't that he hides them (at least it doesn't seem that way) but I swear every few days he will come up with a toy that I haven't seen in a long while. He loves ping pong balls, but they are loud so I have to limit their use. If he has a fuzzy toy like a catnip pouch or a mouse, he tosses it around, flings it, and does that "back feet kick" maneuver on it. 

I have been waiting to plug this http://www.petco.com/product/10531/...Toy.aspx?CoreCat=LN_Shopping_CatSupplies_Toys toy. My mom picked it up for ET and I said she shouldn't have bought it as they looked like glorified milk bottle rings and I get those for free each week. But OH MY GOSH ET LOVES them!!! I think they are just large enough that they don't get stuck under the couch or the stove, and he carries them all around in his mouth (something he never did before) and flings them and just have a ball. 

A funny thing is that ET always seems to make playing more complicated than I think it should be. He's always tapping toys under chairs, around tables, and over things on the floor as though to make the playing more challenging! Haha, I'm grateful that he is so good at entertaining himself.

-BP


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

@ETrescued: Hey those loops look interesting! Do they fray or come apart when ET plays with them? I wonder how durable they are. My dog plays with the cat toys so I have to be careful what I buy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ETrescued said:


> A funny thing is that ET always seems to make playing more complicated than I think it should be. He's always tapping toys under chairs, around tables, and over things on the floor as though to make the playing more challenging!


OMG! Our cats do that too! Especially enjoying playing with toys under the kitchen table w/chairs all tucked under and a "forest" of legs to maneuver around and hide behind. I also push their turbo track just under the edge of the coffee table so it hides the ball in the track for a moment during its' path and it seems to drive the kitties bonkers!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

One of Star's favorite "toys" as a kitten was a little purse that my daughter, Lauren, had. It was silver and black purse that had a magenta  on it and was trimmed with some kind of wispy, black feathery stuff. He used to carry it around with him where ever he went. Unfortunately, he loved the feathery trim so much that he ended up pulling it off the purse. Once all the trim was gone, Star lost interest in "his" purse. I only wish that we had had a camera back then. I would have loved to have had a picture of that.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Alpaca said:


> @ETrescued: Hey those loops look interesting! Do they fray or come apart when ET plays with them? I wonder how durable they are. My dog plays with the cat toys so I have to be careful what I buy.


They actually are about as durable as a milk jug tie, which means pretty durable for ET. Not sure if a dog would go through them, though! ET is always tossing them around and carrying them in his mouth and they don't look any worse for wear. I just love them because they are QUIET because they can't be heard when they roll around or bounce.

-BP


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

my4kitties said:


> One of Star's favorite "toys" as a kitten was a little purse that my daughter, Lauren, had. It was silver and black purse that had a magenta  on it and was trimmed with some kind of wispy, black feathery stuff. He used to carry it around with him where ever he went. Unfortunately, he loved the feathery trim so much that he ended up pulling it off the purse. Once all the trim was gone, Star lost interest in "his" purse. I only wish that we had had a camera back then. I would have loved to have had a picture of that.


Purse?! haha....this made my day. Pretty amusing... :lol:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

With the exception of the magenta smiley face, the purse actually matched Star. I should also mention that it was a silver and black leopard print purse.

Like I said, I wish we had had a camera back then. It was the cutest thing to see him with that purse.


----------

